

McDonalds #McDStories Twitter Campaign McBackfires - rangibaby
http://grist.org/list/mcdonalds-discovers-social-media-can-backfire-when-people-hate-you/
Something you should keep in mind when planning SNS strategy.
======
dmix
This is bad only because it might offend some politically correct people.

Other than that it falls under the "there is no bad press" category. It's not
like everyone viewed McDonalds as some authentic brand. It's disposable
corporate food, we all know what to expect.

Just lots of free McDonalds advertising.

~~~
Roboprog
Exactly, (almost) no such thing as bad publicity. Nobody is surprised by what
McDs is, and is not. At least they can sort of take a joke. Unless they screw
it up and try to track people down for libel.

------
mvkel
I love how all the marketing folks are piling on.

Hindsight is twenty-twenty. McDonalds followed the social media best practices
to a T and still got burned.

While it's easy for the Chris Brogans of the world to create a new post about
"Lessons Learned from McDonalds' McFail," the truth is, nobody thinks it will
backfire until it does.

That's the fundamental nature of disintermediation.

------
Roboprog
That _was_ laugh-out-load funny.

Even considering the irony that I'm sitting here about to start my 12th hour
of work, surrounded by fast food wrappers from a two day emergency hack-a-thon
to fix a release at work.

Sometimes, "crap" is all you have time for...

------
x5315
McDonalds' response: [http://paidcontent.org/article/419-mcdonalds-social-
media-di...](http://paidcontent.org/article/419-mcdonalds-social-media-
director-explains-twitter-fiasco/)

~~~
amirf
Hilarious. I'm amazed by the fact that they didn't know what they were doing,
their marketing dep. and "social media director" should have expected that.

